# Anyone Seeking an Unusual Woodworking-Based Apprenticeship?



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

Check this out


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice little boat. Can I teach?


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sure you could do it. Might drop him a line. All you have to do is get to Cornwall


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

What a talented guy!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW.


----------

